# Fantail pigeons



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new here and would love to know if any of you know anything about fantail pigeons. I only have one beautiful one and just got it. Do they mate with regular racing/homer pigeons.
Also, I've had this one pigeon for years and was always good natured, never bothered any of the rest of them Well,,,,,,to my surprise found him with a bloody bill injuring, a new set of twin babies. Will he do that again???? And, do you know why he may have done this????
Thank you in advance for any help in these matters.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Leadville,

I have several fantails and find them to be pretty gentle and easy going birds. Your one fantail may be frustrated and wanting a mate .. hard to say.

As to a fantail mating with a homer or another breed of pigeon .. yes they can, do, and will. I currently have two babies that are the result of my fantail, FanTastic, choosing Peep, a blue bar feral as her mate. 

If you are raising pigeons for racing or show, it would not be a good idea to produce any mixed breeds as the babies could not be shown and probably would not make good racing/homing pigeons.

I only rescue and rehab pigeons, and my little "mutts" are strictly pets, so I don't worry about it.

Terry


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

*fantail pigeons*

Dear Terry,

Thank you for your reply. There was a misunderstanding in my post. The brand new fantail is not bothering anybody. It is an older bird I've had for years that injured the two new babies. So,.....what would that mean???

I am so happy to know my beautiful fantail may find a mate and make me some beautiful babies.

I do not race my pigeons,.....they are strictly my pets. They each have their own names and they know themselves by their names. They are brilliant. No wonder little "G.I. Joe" saved so many troops during the War.

God Bless you for taking the time to reply to me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi and welcome to our forum. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

Hopefully, some of the members with lofts and homers will be on soon to help you with your question about the aggressive homer. Were the babies badly injured? You probably should cleanse the wounds and put antibiotic cream on them just to be on the safe side. Personally, I would keep a close eye on the aggressive bird and move him to another area if this continues. Is he, by chance, the father?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Leadville,

Sorry I misunderstood about the Fantail being the aggressor .. guess I wasn't paying close attention. You've gotten some good feedback in your other thread about the aggressive cock bird.

Terry


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

*fantail pigeons*

Hi Maggie,

Thank you for your kind reply. Yes, they were hurt horribly. One of them had the skin ripped totally off of it's head. No, no, no, it was not the father, he is a very kind Dad as is taking good care of them. 

It was a horrible sad thing that happened that week. FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, a hawk came into my yard and when I went outside it was eating these twins Mother. It was absolutely horrible for me to see. I cried and cried. So, poor Fuzzy (the Dad) is finishing raising them alone. One of them is constantly eating and I feel so sorry for Fuzzy to lose his wife and then have his twins picked on. Poor Guy. I want to have a party for him when the babies are feeding themselves. =-)

I brought them in the house in a cage and cleaned it and put Neosporin with pain relief on it and on the body bruises. I am going to keep them in the house till the wounds are all healed. 

I dread what will happen when I take them back outside to the loft.

Thank you for replying to me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the Mom to the hawk. I know how devastated you must have been. What a good Poppa Pigeon to be raising the youngsters.

Since you are new, you may not have seen what a "mutt" .. fantail/blue bar baby looks like .. these are my two at 13 days of age: http://www.rims.net/2006Jun02/target4.html

Terry


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

*fantail pigeons - TAWhatley*

I was out of town for three days so am getting e-mails answered today.

Thank you, thank you, TAWhatley for taking the time to show me the babies of the fantail,....how absolutely darling with they 'little' fantails starting to grow. How darling is that????? I hope to one day have a baby or two from my fantail.

God Bless you!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

*injured parties*

I didn't know which of these threads to ask this in  but I was just wondering how the babies are doing? They're in my prayers, hope all is well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stephie said:


> I didn't know which of these threads to ask this in  but I was just wondering how the babies are doing? They're in my prayers, hope all is well!


They are doing fine .. starting to look more like real pigeons every day  

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Awesome, glad to hear it! They'll be in ship-shape in time for Fuzzy's party!


----------

